# Mount Etna



## jagmanx (Feb 19, 2021)

Oooh Aaah !
We spent the night very near Mount Etna 1n 2018 !








						Mount Etna: Mesmerising pictures of latest eruption
					

Europe's most active volcano erupted again in the early hours of Thursday morning.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Trotter (Feb 19, 2021)

Come on baby, light my fire


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 19, 2021)

It sounds more fun than Mount Vesuvius. A few years ago I climbed to the top in the heat of the day expecting to see a bubbling molten lava or, at least, a bit of smoke. Nothing, just something that looked like a quarry.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 19, 2021)

I have forgotten what it is like to see an eruption


----------



## maingate (Feb 19, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Oooh Aaah !
> We spent the night very near Mount Etna 1n 2018 !
> 
> 
> ...



They said a campfire had been smouldering for a few years. It was you that caused this wasn't it?


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 19, 2021)

Maybe the CADAC BBQ


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 19, 2021)

Did you feel like CINDERella.


----------



## GinaRon (Feb 19, 2021)

I love volcanoes and when we went to see Etna she was just little puffs of smoke mind that was a few years ago.  I would love to see a real volcanic eruption (not too close).


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 20, 2021)

I guess Mount Etna is OK for most religiins because
If you are unlucky enough to get caught up in the eruption
You get both cremated and buried F.o.C. !!!


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 20, 2021)

2 years ago


----------



## Robmac (Feb 20, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> I guess Mount Etna is OK for most religiins because
> If you are unlucky enough to get caught up in the eruption
> You get both cremated and buried F.o.C. !!!



Would be a great place for dumping black waste.

Vapourised in seconds!


----------

